# Carbon Bike Paint Chip?



## taichimaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a brand new 2013 Cannondale Synapse Carbon (only had it for 2 months). While cleaning it up today, I found a small-ish chip/scratch around where the rear dropout area on the drive side. I don't even know how I scratched it 

Being new to carbon frame, I am not sure if I should be concerned. Does it look like the damage is purely cosmetic and I should be fine?

Thanks.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Cosmetic, get some paint (nail polish will work) and touch it up.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its a tool, not a jewel. 
Now, get to riding.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes cosmetic


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

The first chip hurts worst. 

I got two big chips on the downtube on my white bike (so grey/black CF colored chip). Spent 32 minutes in the drugstore matching up juuuust the right shade of white. Do it? Do it right. 

Of course I botched the application and didn't tape off and sand... but the white globs of nail polish match my frame pretty well. Can't tell from 4+ feet away.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Luckily matte black is easy to match. As mentioned above, I've spent much time in the cosmetic isle matching finger nail polish to frames. Model paint from Walmart or hobby stores works great, too.


----------



## taichimaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I think I am just going to use some black permanent marker paint over the white stuff.

Anyway, I am relieved that the damage is just cosmetic. I understand that the bike is meant to be ridden so I am not overly crazy about it getting dinged up a little. I was just worried that it might break while I was riding in high speed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

taichimaster said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think I am just going to use some black permanent marker paint over the white stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I am relieved that the damage is just cosmetic. I understand that the bike is meant to be ridden so I am not overly crazy about it getting dinged up a little. I was just worried that it might break while I was riding in high speed.


Its probably sad to be stuck on a trainer so its dissolving into the carpet.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

taichimaster said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think I am just going to use some black permanent marker paint over the white stuff.


I'll bet if you contacted Cannondale they could suggest a close matching automotive color, and then you could order a small bottle of touch up paint from a number of online automotive parts sources. Cannondale may even sell a bottle of touch up paint...


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Why screw with "nail polish"? It is not durable, look at any woman's nails after a a few days :-/

Auto touchup paint is more durable and is readily available in any of the retail chain parts stores (Autozone, etc). 

Auto touchups also offer clearcoats & primers.


----------



## Mike Tsai (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't worry, just get riding. I am a craftsman doing cycling paint job design and believe me, I've seen a lot cases worse than yours!


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

It's purely cosmetic, but, as others have said, the first scratch is the worst. Since it's a matte finish, you have two easy options: 1) Testors model car paint. You'll want the matte black paint pen. Or 2) Matte black nail polish.

When things get really bad, then we can step in: Professional Chip Repair in your Bicycle Frame - Jack Kane Custom Racing Bicycles - Professional Custom Painted Bicycles in the USA Built to Order


----------



## Insight Homewood (Aug 15, 2013)

lonerider69 said:


> Nice spoke protector you got there. Newbie right? If you're not a newbie, you would know that a chip is the last thing you need to worry about.
> 
> At least now your bike is lighter.


I don't know any major manufacturers that don't put a spoke protector and reflectors on a bike. They are regulated by the product safety division and are required in the USA, sadly.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Insight Homewood said:


> I don't know any major manufacturers that don't put a spoke protector and reflectors on a bike. They are regulated by the product safety division and are required in the USA, sadly.


They are removable, nothing to be sad about.


----------

